# Leisure battery advice required - top up marker ?



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
Bought 2 x 110 ah lead acid leisure batteries last week and fitted them the weekend.

I took the caps off and noticed that although there was water covering the plates, the water was no where near the top up marker.

This marker is in the form of a plastic "L" shaped leg that is in each hole and sits about 12mm below the top of the battery hole. I was lead to believe that this was the level indicator for the water. 

I therefore filled each cell up to this mark but have been left wondering if i have done rthe right thing or if i should have left well alone.

Any advice welcome

ps the green indicator was well "lit" on each battery.

Phill


----------



## Juggler258 (Sep 6, 2005)

Phill,
As a fellow Taurean, I have always topped up my 4 x 110Ahr NUMAX batteries up to that 'L' shaped marker. I've not had any problems in the last 4 years. I keep a bottle of Halfords distilled water in the garage so I can check them regular. Any excess would have gone down the breather tubes.

Have a nice day,
Neil


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me too.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also as a taurean I could not possibly disagree.but yes that sounds ok to me.

cabby


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I agree: and slightly off the main subject but relevant:-- I bought one of those small antifreeze testers from Lidl when they had them in stock, removed the marker float and use it for topping up the batteries: works very well. A flexible rubber tube can be fitted to the end if necessary to improve access to inaccessible batteries.

Harvey


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

As a Taurean I couldn't possibly comment :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi and thanks guys and gals
I knew i was ok but just wanted to be sure,

Good idea ingram re the filler. You got the van i wanted by the way but couldnt afford

Phill


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

One of these from Lidl in case anyone doesn't know of them. About 8" long.


----------

